# What i found in my backyard "off topic" (pic)



## bfunk13 (Nov 6, 2008)

I went out to get some firewood for tonight and found this guy.


----------



## branchburner (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow! Nice pics - livin' up to your signature, I'd say.


----------



## fossil (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful shots, bfunk, thanks for sharing them with us.  I'm gonna move the thread over to the Perfect Picture forum, hope that's OK.  Rick


----------



## yukiginger (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, it looks like he's inside your fence - is he your pet?  Seriously, I think a buck like that is pretty rare, right?  Tough to make it to that maturity level.  Beautiful non-typical rack.

MarkG


----------



## eernest4 (Nov 6, 2008)

Them there deer are full of TICKS So be carefull one of those ticks don't jump off the deer and bite you. You can get LYMES DESEASE and end up eating ammoxicillian like candy for the rest of your life.

 lymes desease=fubared 4 life.
nothing to mess around with.

I am down that road, almost at the end of it, so heed my warning.


----------



## prtp3warrior (Nov 6, 2008)

:0


----------



## blujacket (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome. I would love to see some more pictures of your area.


----------



## hilly (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice lighting in those first couple of pics.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 6, 2008)

delish


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2008)

Great pics of some wonderfully yummy jerky....I, I, I mean deer. :shut:

I have had a couple of monsters, that were local legends that USED to frequent my back yard often.  Personally, I leave them alone.  Unless a mount is wanted, think of the blood line those babys are leaving.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 6, 2008)

Whoa! We have deer pass through our yard many times but nothing like that! But we have had 3 fawns born in our yard. The last one about 10' from the kitchen window!!


----------



## STOVEGUY11 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mule deer I would imagine. Right?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice back yard!


----------



## frwinks (Nov 6, 2008)

nice shots... thanks for sharin'...


----------



## ScottF (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice photos and great back yard,  Must be SWEEEEEt living there.


----------



## bayshorecs (Nov 6, 2008)

You know they are just trying to figure out a way to jump in front of your car while you drive at high speeds...


----------



## Lorilooo (Nov 6, 2008)

How nice is that to have something so beautiful right in your yard!


----------



## BJ64 (Nov 6, 2008)

So,

Does seeing something like this in range make you wish you had the Harmon 300 TL with the steak cooker in the top lid?

Great shots!


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 6, 2008)

nice pics, nice animal.

I called a Grey fox up to my front door the other night! It was not shy in looking for those fox baby whining sounds it heard. 

I should put my fox mount out there as a decoy to see what it does. Next time I will try to get some pics.


----------



## crazy_dan (Nov 6, 2008)

STOVEGUY11 said:
			
		

> Mule deer I would imagine. Right?



Yep them is Mule deer.

on a side not the big guy has a unique set of antlers for a muley.


----------



## the_dude (Nov 6, 2008)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> STOVEGUY11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing.  I've never seen a muley with antlers quite like that.  Great pics.


----------



## fabguy01 (Nov 6, 2008)

BLAST EM


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW!  Nice pics!
Beautiful animals


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, yeah ive seen this buck before. He is a wise one as he lives in town.
There is another monster buck that hangs out once in a while.
I used to hunt them, anymore i really enjoy shooting them with a camera.
Here are some moose the wife and i like to watch.  They are about 40 miles from us in the 
snowy range mountains.


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks like we have lots in common. Loved the photos. Cheers


----------



## DoubleClutch (Nov 7, 2008)

I've heard that shooting a mule deer is about like shooting a cow in a pasture, since they (supposedly) have little fear of humans, unlike whitetail deer.

Is that the case? It sure looks that way, the way they're right there in your yard, looking at you like, "You got somethin' to say to ME???"


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 7, 2008)

Actually mule deer are one of the smartest and toughest animals to hunt.
Especially big mature bucks like this one. I've hunted elk, moose, antelope, bear and deer.
The mule deer are by far the most elusive. I cant say anything about whitetails since ive never
hunted or lived by them. This buck here has lived in town for years. So he is pretty used to humans.
Probably a good thing for him. Attached is a picture a friend of mine took, these big guys wont leave this
private property during hunting season, sounds pretty smart to me.


----------



## Cory92 (Nov 7, 2008)

I wonder if those antlers will burn?
Hmmmm....would muley antlers have a higher BTU rating than whitetail?
harharhar
Cory


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 7, 2008)

Got this big guy with my cell phone, while hunting him, he simply waited until it was to dark and came riggt on out


----------



## tkirk22 (Nov 8, 2008)

I smell jerky!

Great photos!


----------



## DoubleClutch (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmmm....well, I've never hunted mule deer, so I'll have to take your word for it.

I've talked to people who've hunted muleys and whitetails (and other big game around the world), and they claim there's no comparison. More than one have told me that whitetails are one of the wariest big-game animals on the planet.

I would love to see Wyoming one day. That place just really interests me, even more so than Montana or Idaho. The writer John McPhee says that Wyoming has more varied geology than any other place in the U.S. or (I forget which) the world.


----------



## begreen (Nov 9, 2008)

A friend living near Lake Weiss, Alabama just sent me these shots from the local media. A helicopter flying overhead caught these pictures. That's a full grown deer in it's mouth! To give you a sense of scale, the stag carcass was later found and measured 11 feet. The gator was eventually caught and killed. It measured in at 28' 1". That's a lot of boots.


----------



## bigdaddybry (Nov 9, 2008)

I see stew!


----------



## acowherd (Nov 9, 2008)

fabguy01 said:
			
		

> BLAST EM



now that is waht I am talking about ;-P


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Now that right there is the biggest gator I ever seen, holy friggin judas H. priest batman!

28 feet?  good gawd.

That bad boy been eatin' everything in sight for quite a while, sheesh!

unbelievable! :bug:


----------



## begreen (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, you wouldn't want to meet that guy on a dark night. Imagine what it was like when there were lots of these prehistoric meat eating machines roaming around.


----------



## jpl1nh (Nov 10, 2008)

Geez guys, some incredible pictures in this thread.  Nice to see mother nature's still humming along (at least in places)


----------



## DavidV (Nov 10, 2008)

He'd be in the freezer.


----------



## Xena (Nov 11, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> A friend living near Lake Weiss, Alabama just sent me these shots from the local media. A helicopter flying overhead caught these pictures. That's a full grown deer in it's mouth! To give you a sense of scale, the stag carcass was later found and measured 11 feet. The gator was eventually caught and killed. It measured in at 28' 1". That's a lot of boots.




Yeah, what's that saying, believe half of what you see
and none of what you hear.

Read this about that gator story:
http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/wcgator.asp

http://www.fishingbanter.com/showthread.php?t=31975

http://www.postpaper.com/rapples012207.htm


----------



## DavidV (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't need snopes to tell me the gator pics were bogus.  gator is swimming forward and the deers head is canted upward. it would be limp as a dishrag and trailing to the rear. Also the gator hanging pic is so obviously a perspective thing with the guy 20+ feet back.


----------



## begreen (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, judging by the fishing stories my Georgia friend tells I should have gathered this was an old tale. Though the guy is not walking 20 feet in back of it. Or that is a mighty log arm on that backhoe.


----------



## MishMouse (Nov 12, 2008)

Though it is not as good as the Buck, last night at around 3:00 AM I seen my porch light turn on and I took the following pictures. The Doe was after one of the pumpkins that my daughter carved. Funny, the only pumpkin that was eating was the one with the face carved in it.


----------

